# EVGA 980ti Hybrid - Where to mount radiator in to "be quiet! Silent Base 800" case ?



## hammersas (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello, so where i can mount radiator in this case, i want to do here (in front) View image: asd but maybe somebody have picture where and how exactly ?


----------

